# Renault espace.....Suspension ???



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello,

I've just been out to my (Mpv) to nip down the village,only to discover it has dropped on the Drivers side (Front) !!!

Anybody more mechanical than me have a rough idea what has happened??

Please.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

have you looked under the bonnet to see whether the spring has come up through the wing? i can't think of anything else that would cause it to be that noticeable.
simon


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

No simon I'll grab my torch & have a look.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I can't see anything out of place but definitely dropped about 1- 2 inches with the wheelarch rubbing on the tyre.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

it's possibly a broken spring, but they tend not to drop that far, is it a strut that has collapsed? spring gone down the way?
if it was a citroen that had done that it's any easy question! :lol: 
is the wheel upright?

simon


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks simon 
The wheels upright I moved her about 50 feet earlier,25 towards the village & 25 back!

There was a bit of clonking when moved but I originally put it down to rusted discs as I haven't used it for a week!!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

citroennut said:


> it's possibly a broken spring, but they tend not to drop that far, is it a strut that has collapsed? spring gone down the way?
> if it was a citroen that had done that it's any easy question! :lol:
> is the wheel upright?
> 
> simon


Ohh yes they do - just had it happen on my car I had to jack it up, drag the strut back down, wedge the spring up with a spring compressor and an old tube spanner, then put the space saver spare on (found a use for it at last) as the broken end of the spring got in the way of refitting the fullsize tyre to drive it over to somebody to get the spring replaced.

Cold weather seems to be a common time for tired old springs to finally shatter.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

stand corrected  :lol: when mine went on the saab the only reason i knew it had gone was because on turning the wheels it clonked.
simon


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for your help chaps.
Would I be able to drive it a couple of miles to a Garage ???


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I wouldn't risk it without making sure the spring is well clear of the tyre as it won't take much rubbing to blow the tyre.

Take the wheel off to see what exactly has happened if necessary shift the spring out of the way somehow and then see if the wheel/tyre will fit without rubbing on the spring.

If you can manage that drive there very slowly and carefully - I did.

If that isn't possible, you'll have to get a suspended tow.

It's not usually a big job, approx £40 for the spring + an hours labour.

But if it has done any serious mileage, one has gone and you want to be safe, I'd recommend getting both springs done in one hit now.

PS just spotted your location - the best place I found for the spring I bought was Motor Parts Direct in Coldhams Road - 01223 212555


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

sometimes putting on one spring can induce a lopsided stance - two springs would be a good idea :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

THANKS STANNER

I'm not very mechanically minded I'll need a 100% Diagnoses before ordering parts.
I'll have to have a think what to do.

P.s My espace is a new shape 2003 with 48 thousand on the clock.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

My apologies if I'm teaching you guys to suck eggs, but...................

Unless you have previous experience and have the correct equipment, never attempt to remove or fit a spring on a vehicle, they can be extremely dangerous to handle and will cause serious injury if tension is accidentally released.

Also, unless the vehicle is almost new, it is standard practice to replace both springs on the axle to maintain correct ride height and steering geometry, never a single unit.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

gaspode said:


> My apologies if I'm teaching you guys to suck eggs, but...................
> 
> Unless you have previous experience and have the correct equipment, never attempt to remove or fit a spring on a vehicle, they can be extremely dangerous to handle and will cause serious injury if tension is accidentally released.
> 
> Also, unless the vehicle is almost new, it is standard practice to replace both springs on the axle to maintain correct ride height and steering geometry, never a single unit.


That's why I paid someone (a qualified machanic - sorry, technician) to do it for me.

One spring had been replaced for the MOT done when I bought the car the second was needed within 6months/5000miles.


----------

